# Dare to be Extraordinary - Aurora



## dimsum (7 Jan 2019)

Latest CAF recruiting commercial, focusing on the tactical crew of an Aurora.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TDqHV9pSXQ


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Jan 2019)

Very nice. .... or.... Not dramatic enough, launch a torpedo or light up some ground targets and show a little love from Ghostrider.  And why do all those women sound like men on the radio.


----------



## AbdullahD (7 Jan 2019)

Cloud Cover said:
			
		

> Very nice. .... or.... Not dramatic enough, launch a torpedo or light up some ground targets and show a little love from Ghostrider.  And why do all those women sound like men on the radio.



I agree it does lack "oomph", it does not really sell the Canadian Forces to me. I will also say it doesn't turn me away either though.

I'm curious if it has to do with the psychology of recruitment. I suspect they are trying to appeal more to people of a certain sensibility and less to the rough and tumble.

I remember reading a paper regarding the US police force having a very military like recruitment ads, allegedly leading to a more militant like police force.

Abdullah


----------



## PuckChaser (7 Jan 2019)

Lead the way using world class technology crammed into a aircraft that's 40 years old, with at least 15 years before its replaced...

Wonder when the higher ups are going to realize that any recruiting commercial is going to sound like a big joke when you're trying to upsell jobs working with Cold War equipment in the mid 21st century?


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 Jan 2019)

Not bad. I could do without the smiles though. 

I think they should have went with the overland angle and used footage from Impact.  

Kids like EO/IR.


World class tech 👍.   Aircraft that’s older than dirt 👎.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Jan 2019)

Cloud Cover said:
			
		

> And why do all those women sound like men on the radio.



This made me curious.  I just watched the video and could hear male voices but noted that none of the females are actually shown talking on the radio.  I'm guessing it's not their voices but just background noise.   :2c:


----------



## Cloud Cover (7 Jan 2019)

Yes. Clearly the men do not understand radio silence


----------

